

20 more IT mistakes to avoid - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/09/15/38FE-20-IT-mistakes_1.html

======
nazgulnarsil
_#4: treating legacy like a dirty word._

this one resonates, I think hackers should see crappy legacy code bases as an
opportunity for improvement.

